# Ssl



## Npp (4. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Frage an euch, also ich habe eine homepage unter der url: http://www.n-k-s.de erstellt, also kann ich auch html und css.

jetzt habe ich mein Webspace bei levanzo.de gekauft und kann auch mit meinem FTP Programm die html Seiten auf den Server laden, wie das alles geht bis hier hin weis ich.

Jetzt kommt aber was neues für mich dazu wo ich keine Anhaltspunkte, Ahnung oder sonst was drüber weis, jeder im Internet möchte ja SSL Sicherheit haben und ich möchte das jetzt gerne deswegen auch für meine Homepage haben!

Ich weis aber nichts über SSL daher hab ich mich etwas schlau gemacht und erfahren das man um SSL zu bekommen nur einen anderen Server oder Anbieter wechseln muss, wo man dann seine HTML Seiten einfach auf den Server ladet wie ich das ja jetzt auch bei levanzo.de habe, ist das wirklich so einfach?

Wenn ja kennt jemand von euch einen Anbieter wo ich weniger als 200 EUR für ein Jahr zahlen muss? Wenn das nicht so einfach ist, dann bitte ich jemanden mir ein Angebot zu machen für das einrichten von SSL, den ich glaube kaum das ich das alleine hinbekomme mit diesem SSL ohne das mir der Kopf blatzen tut.

Ich habe von jemanden ein Angebot bekommen, der meinte das er einen Anbieter kennt, wo man nur 18 EUR im Jahr zahlt für SSL und das wars, nur wollte der Betrüger mir nicht den Anbieter nennen ohne dafür 99 EUR zu erhalten.

Ich hoffe das hier ein par gescheitere Leute auf mich warten.


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. November 2004)

Hi,

für den Bestellvorgang mit den sensiblen Kundendaten ist SSL den Kunden wohl lieber.

Aber was Dir da erzählt wurde ist schwachsinn. Ein Beispiel: 1 und 1 bietet ab 12,99 Euro mit dem »1&1 Business« Hosting Paket SSL-Zertifikate an.

Das SSL Zertifikat ist im Preis inbegriffen:


> * Entspricht in vollem Umfang QuickSSL Premium von Geotrust Inc., das bei Geotrust $ 229 /Jahr kosten würde.
> Die Einrichtung auf dem Server übernehmen selbstverständlich wir für Sie.



Schau mal hier:
http://www.1und1.info/xml/order/HostingBus

Bei anderen Anbietern gibt es solche günstigen Angebote auch ...

Und derjenige, der 99 Euro für diese KOSTENLOSEN Informationen verlangt, scheint ein Halsabschneider zu sein. Mit dem würde ich kein Wort mehr wechseln .... So ein Arsc* *sorry*


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. November 2004)

Hallo Npp,

falls dir dein jetziger Anbieter nicht helfen kann, kannst du dich gerne mit mir (info@busoft.de) in Verbindung setzen. Webspace mit eigenem SSL-Zertifikat ist gar kein Problem und auch nicht teuer


----------



## Npp (5. November 2004)

Hallo,

kannst du mir dann bitte ein Angebot machen für 50 MB Webspace mit SSL, aber bitte ein günstiges zurzeit bietet mir jemand das ganze für 5,68 im Monat an.

Gruß
Npp


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. November 2004)

Npp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kannst du mir dann bitte ein Angebot machen für 50 MB Webspace mit SSL, aber bitte ein günstiges zurzeit bietet mir jemand das ganze für 5,68 im Monat an.
> 
> ...



Psst: Arne hat eine e-mail adresse angegeben. Mede Dich doch am besten darüber statt das öffentlich im Forum anzufragen.

Und woher kommt plötzlich das günstige SSL-Angebot? Merkwürdig  ;-]  ;-)


----------



## Npp (5. November 2004)

ja ich weis doch war nur ein Tipp fehler von mir, schuldigung


----------

